# Topics > 5G >  5g, Verizon Communications Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Verizon Communications Inc.

verizon.com/5g

----------


## Airicist

Verizon Trials Driving 5G Ecosystem

Published on Feb 22, 2016




> Verizon and the world’s leading technology companies are working to make 5G a reality. Field tests are underway with Verizon and its 5G Technology Forum partners that are innovating and driving the 5G ecosystem. Ericsson, Intel, Nokia, Samsung, and Qualcomm have collaborated with Verizon to work aggressively on technical alignment and have made significant progress on field networks, testing the characteristics of 5G technology in real-world environments.


"Verizon 5G trials driving ecosystem towards rapid commercialization"

February 22, 2016

"How Verizon is testing blazing-fast 5G mobile data for a planned 2017 launch"

by Eric Mack
February 23, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Verizon: 5G will transform society and enable smart cities

Published on Feb 26, 2018




> From the Mobile Innovation: How 5G will Enable the Future keynote at CES 2018, Verizon's Hans Vestberg says that 5G will transform industry and society and make them more efficient.

----------


## Airicist

Verizon's new 5G data speed tests are off to a rocky start

Published on Apr 5, 2019




> We spent a day in downtown Chicago to see how fast Verizon's 5G network is on the Moto Z3 with a 5G Moto Mod. Watch our many trials and tribulations for yourself.

----------


## Airicist

Verizon launches its 5G network! How fast is it?

Published on Apr 9, 2019




> Verizon's 5G network routinely delivered speeds above 300 Mbps in Chicago, but service was spotty. This doesn't seem revolutionary at all (yet).
> Want to know more?

----------


## Airicist

I tried Motorola's 5G phone on Verizon's first 5G network in Chicago

Published on Apr 9, 2019




> Verizon activated its first 5G network in the U.S. on April 3, a week ahead of schedule, and we flew to Chicago to see what it’s like. Even with using the mid-range Motorola Moto Z3 from 2018 and the 5G Moto Mod, it’s still a high cost of entry to use 5G. So is it worth upgrading your phone, at least in 2019?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Verizon's 5G build acceleration continues"

by N.F. Mendoza
May 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "IBM and Verizon Business collaborate to merge AI computing with 5G networks for the enterprise"

by Hope Reese
July 16, 2020

----------

